
Show HN: Aredis–redis client for Python(also has support for sentinel and cluster) - jason0916
https://github.com/NoneGG/aredis
======
kgdinesh
Looks Great. On a side note, Just Wondering whether folks are still doing
sentinel based deployments when cluster has been stable for quite some time
now.

~~~
jason0916
Sentinel and cluster both exist in production environment of my company. My
leader prefer sentinel than cluster just like he prefer python2 than python3.
I think the main reason is that some commands are not supported well as
sentinel(just can be thought as a single server under management with
replication) and, as he explained before, sentinel may be more stable.

